# Athens, GA 41198 Baron, Male 2yo sable



## annap24

Hey everyone! This handsome fellow is in a high kill shelter in Athens, GA. His hold time is expired and he has no adoption applications! I went by and visited him today. He is a very handsome boy, walked pretty well on the leash, and was good with other dogs. While we walked past the other dogs, many of them were barking and growling and he completely ignored them and kept walking. My friend and I spent over an hour brushing him to get out all the extra fur that was matted to him. Once we got the fur off, we noticed his ribs are visible and he could stand to gain a little weight. He loved being brush and was such a gentleman. No barking, jumping, anything. He even sat for me to put him on the leash. He has a torn ear and a torn tongue, so he may have been attacked in the past but it doesn't bother him. I would take him in a heartbeat if I could, but I'm in an apartment and at my pet limit! You can see in some of the pictures how much fur was coming off as we brushed him. They have him listed as a mix, but the people at the shelter had never heard of a sable GSD and he looked pure to me. 














41198 – Baron | AthensPets.Net


----------



## llombardo

Any rescue groups that can pull him? He is a nice looking dog.


----------



## annap24

I'm in the process of contacting some rescue groups to see if any of them can pull him!


----------



## MichaelE

I have contacted a local rescue too. I'm waiting to hear from them.


----------



## MichaelE

Because of the distance from Georgia, my rescue friend said she would not be able to take him.

If there was a transport for him to Illinois she would consider it.


----------



## lauren43

He is lovely. I hope a rescue can be found!


----------



## llombardo

Someone posted a group that did nothing but transported dogs for rescues before. It was a couple months ago and I can't remember who or what thread.


----------



## llombardo

I found it..

https://www.facebook.com/notes/kimb...ue-contacts-low-kill-shelters/468278633182590


----------



## MichaelE

Thanks! I will let my rescue friend know.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Have you contacted Canine Pet Rescue in Gwinnett county? I don't know if they can pull from Athens but it's worth a try.



annap24 said:


> I'm in the process of contacting some rescue groups to see if any of them can pull him!


----------



## annap24

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Have you contacted Canine Pet Rescue in Gwinnett county? I don't know if they can pull from Athens but it's worth a try.



I haven't but I will contact them tomorrow!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Good deal! I'll put the word out to some other local all breed rescues as well tomorrow. 




annap24 said:


> I haven't but I will contact them tomorrow!


----------



## MichaelE

I sent my rescue friend an e-mail with those transport links. Hopefully, if no one in Georgia will pull him she can step in and help.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

O.k I've got the wheels turning with some of my contacts. I wish I could pull him myself.....


----------



## annap24

Gwenhwyfair said:


> O.k I've got the wheels turning with some of my contacts. I wish I could pull him myself.....


Me too! He is a great, handsome dog. If I weren't living in an apartment I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## annap24

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Have you contacted Canine Pet Rescue in Gwinnett county? I don't know if they can pull from Athens but it's worth a try.


I just contacted Canine Pet Rescue. I also told them I would be willing to transport him to Gwinnett county if needed. Hopefully one of these rescues can pull this guy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

O.k. . CPR is the best group for GSDs. Carla Brown knows how to place working lines in forever homes.

I've got him cross posted with some contacts in Walton, Barrow and Newton a local LEO group as well.

Keep us posted please!




annap24 said:


> I just contacted Canine Pet Rescue. I also told them I would be willing to transport him to Gwinnett county if needed. Hopefully one of these rescues can pull this guy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Got some interest on this guy with the LEO group. Fingers crossed.....

CPR is pretty full, Anna, did they say anything to you to indicate if they could pull this boy or not?


----------



## annap24

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Got some interest on this guy with the LEO group. Fingers crossed.....
> 
> 
> 
> CPR is pretty full, Anna, did they say anything to you to indicate if they could pull this boy or not?



What is the LEO group? 

I haven't heard back from CPR yet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

LEO is Law Enforcement officer.I'd take him but with my three its not possible. Parayers for Baron to be pulled and have a forever family.


----------



## Pawsed

I just called about this dog and he was adopted this morning! Looks like someone got a nice dog.

There is also a female there who needs a home. Owner surrendered yard dog who is on the skittish side from what I was told.


----------



## annap24

Awesome! So great to hear. I was going to call on my lunch break to check on him. I didn't see a female when I was there, she may have been in the quarantine kennel if she was skittish. I'll try to get more info on her!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Yeah!!! Thank you for the update and thank you Anna for posting this here too! 

..ugh on the female. The shelters and rescues around here are so full up.... 



Pawsed said:


> I just called about this dog and he was adopted this morning! Looks like someone got a nice dog.
> 
> There is also a female there who needs a home. Owner surrendered yard dog who is on the skittish side from what I was told.


----------



## blueangele

so glad he got a home! He is almost identical to my GSD/elk hound cross that I owned.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

annap24 and Gwenhwyfair thank you for helping this guy!


----------



## Pawsed

annap24, have you been able to get any more information on the female?

Thanks for all you are doing for these dogs.


----------



## annap24

Pawsed said:


> annap24, have you been able to get any more information on the female?
> 
> Thanks for all you are doing for these dogs.


She was listed as rescue only because she was very skittish around new people, but I found out today that a family came in yesterday and met her and she did well with them so the shelter let them adopt her!


----------



## Pawsed

Great news! Thanks so much for looking into that. Now I can stop worrying about that one, at least.

Thanks again.


----------



## lkcheertex

Have you contacted Angels Among Us (LuAnn Farrell is their GSD coordinator) or German Shepherd Rescue of GA?

ETA: so glad someone saved this one


----------

